# July in Minnesota



## sea_70 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to this board. I'll be visiting the Leech Lake area of Minnesota in mid early to mid July, and was hoping to do a bit of mushroom hunting. What can I expect to find? Hoping for late season morels, maybe some early chanterelles, oysters, etc. Any tips or guidance would be appreciated! thanks, Scott


----------



## shroomster (Mar 16, 2013)

No morels maybe chants or scaber stalk or lobster good luck


----------



## iland99 (Apr 15, 2014)

Morels will be done by then for sure. I live about half an hour from Walker. Last year at the end of July we were finding a few chantrelles, a few hedgehogs, lots of lobsters, chicken of the woods, and even some king boletes. That's a couple weeks later in the year than you'll be there, but last year was such a late spring that the timeline might match up.


----------

